# Wifi Fix?



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I just posted the following below in the developer's forum. I'm posting it here for the regular guys to know what I found.

I found this post in the XDA forum:

The wifi fix http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12342 as incorporated into the philicibine Kang ROM has completely transformed the wifi stability on my tablet.

Before I could get stable operation at home after having adjusted router settings to channel 1, but other access points and my office network in particular were very problematic and almost unusable (5 minutes connection before dropping out).

With the ROM with this fix, my wifi even at work is totally stable, reconnects automatically after a reboot and I would say is as good as WebOS.

I hope this can be put in this build soon.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

It had a dependency, did you include that as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

